# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bir vurgun da Kanal 7'den!

## bozok

*‘Hisse devrini durdurun benim paramı geri verin’* 

*Kanal 7’nin kar payı vaadiyle yurtdışında faizsiz para topladığı iddia edildi*

*Yüksel KOü / İSTİHBARAT / 29.09.2008 - gazetevatan.com*



Almanya’da sonuçlandırılan Deniz Feneri e.V davasında Türkiye ayağı olarak işaret edilen *Kanal 7’nin kar payı vaadiyle yurtdışında faizsiz para topladığı* iddia edildi. Ve iddiaya göre, Kanal 7’nin ticari işletmesi olan Yeni Dünya Yayıncılık şirketi, (Kanal kurulması kararlaştırıldıktan sonra 1993’te 8 ortaklı kuruldu) Almanya’da kar payı vaadi ile hisse senedi dağıttı, kar payı kuponu ve yeni pay alma kuponları sattı. *Bu iddia da elinde 50 bin dolarlık hissesi olan ortaklardan birinin kar payı almak için açtığı davayla ortaya çıktı...*
 


*Mahkemeye başvurdu* 

Tolga Hatipoğlu adlı vatandaş, Almanya’da yaşayan amcasının 15 yıl önce Yeni Dünya Yayıncılık şirketi’nden 50 bin dolarlık kar payı kuponları aldığını, ancak vaat edilen kar payını tahsil edemediği gerekçesiyle Mart 2008’de İstanbul Asliye Ticaret Mahkemesi’ne başvurdu. 

Hatipoğlu’nun avukatı Doğan Akkurt dava dilekçesinde, müvekkilinde 250 hisse karşılığı 25 bin YTL değerinde iki adet 1. tertip A Grubu Hisse Senedi bulunduğunu iddia ederek*, “Hisse senetleri o dönemin yönetim kurulu başkanı Recai Kutan ile yönetim kurulu başkan yardımcısı Haşim Bayram tarafından tasdik edilmiştir”* dedi. Dilekçedeki iddialar sadece hisse senetleri alımı ile bitmiyor. Avukat Akkurt, müvekkiline kar payı kuponu ile yeni pay alma kuponu verildiğini de iddia etti. Müvekkiline 1993 yılından 2002 yılına kadar kar payı kuponu verildiğini savunan Avukat Akkurt, müvekkilinin hiçbir dönem kar payını alamadığını iddia etti.



Sözlü müracaatlarına rağmen müvekkilinin kar payı kuponu ile yani pay alma kuponları karşılığı alması gereken paylarını alamadığını belirten Avukat Akkurt, *“Zamanında 50 bin dolara satın aldığı hisse senetlerinin bedellerini de alamamıştır”* dedi.

Avukat Akkurt dilekçesinde şöyle dedi:* “Davalı şirket özel yasalar çerçevesinde kurulan ve RTüK Kanunu’na tabi ulusal yayın yapan bir televizyon kuruluşu mahiyetindedir. Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu’nca onay ve izin verilmeden bastırılan hisse senedi, kar payı kuponu ve yeni hisse kuponlarının hukuki mahiyetleri hususundaki takdiri sayın mahkemenize bırakıyoruz. Ancak tarafımızca ilgili kuruluşlara şikayet haklarımızı saklı tutuyoruz. Müvekkilin ciddi şekilde mağduriyetine sebebiyet veren davalı şirketten olan alacağımızın tahsili için iş bu davayı açmak zarureti hasıl olmuştur.”* 



*Kanal 7’nin yanıtı ne?*

Avukat Akkurt, müvekkili Tolga Hatipoğlu’na ait olan 50 bin dolarlık hisse senetlerinin el değiştirilmesinin ihtiyati tedbir kararı ile önlenmesini ve alacağının şimdilik 10 bin YTL’sinin tahsilini istedi. Mahkeme yargılamayı gerektirir gerekçesi ile tedbir talebini reddederken, Kanal 7 verdiği yanıtta, defterlerinde böyle bir kayıt bulunmadığını öne sürdü. 

*RTüK üyesi Hülya Alp: Kanalın kapanma nedeni olabilir*

RTüK’üN CHP’li üyesi Hülya Alp: *Dava dilekçesindeki ifadeden anlaşılıyor ki bir ticari faaliyetten dolayı mağdur olan bir kişinin açtığı bir dava var. Bu da olayın tam bir ticari faaliyet olduğunu gösteriyor. Bunun, açıkça radyo ve televizyonların yayınlarını düzenleyen 3984 Sayılı Radyo ve Televizyonların Kuruluş ve Yayınları Hakkında Kanun’un 29’uncu Maddesi’nin a ve b bentlerine aykırı olduğunu söyleyebilirim. Bu kanun radyo ve televizyonların kuruluşları ve yayınlarını düzenliyor ve denetliyor. Kısaca bir televizyon kanalı bu kanuna tabidir. Bu kanuna göre ne amaçla olursa olsun, yani hayır amacıyla olsa dahi bir yayıncı kuruluş 29. maddenin a ve b bentlerine göre para toplayamaz. Amacı mühim değil, hele bir de kar payı kuponu işin ticari boyutunu ortaya çıkarıyor. Bir yayıncı kuruluş kesinlikle böyle bir faaliyette bulunamaz. Bulunmaya kalkan olursa biz bunu Kurul gündemine alırız. Kurul’da karar nasıl çıkar bilemiyorum. Oylamaya sunacağız.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Karaman kendini yalanladı!* 



*Kanal 7’nin tüm mal varlığının başka bir şirkete aktarıldığını açıkladı*

*HABER MERKEZİ / 30.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com* 
*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*

Kanal 7’nin, 1993’teki kuruluş aşamasında Almanya’da binlerce kişiden *’hisse senedi’ karşılığı* para topladığı yolundaki iddialar, Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman’ın dün yaptığı iki açıklamayla doğrulandı. Karaman, Almanya’da hisse senedi satışını dolaylı olarak kabul ederken, *“Bunları biz değil ortağımız Haşim Bayram satmış”* ifadesini kullandı.

*Sermaye 400 bin YTL’ye indi*

Kanal 7’yi bünyesinde bulunduran Yeni Dünya A.ş., Ağustos 2008’de 14.6 milyon YTL’lik sermayesini ’seri bir operasyonla’400 bin YTL’ye indirdi. Ticaret dünyasında çok nadir rastlanan bu olay, dikkatleri Kanal 7’ye yönlendirdi. Bu operasyonla birlikte *Kanal 7* de *Hayat Görsel Yayıncılık A.ş.’ye devredildi.* 



Hayat Görsel Yayıncılık A.ş., ismi değişerek yenilenen bir şirket. İlk adı ise Yeni Pasifik İnşaat Sanayi ve Ticaret A.ş. olarak görülüyor. O günkü şirket hissedarları ise Aykut Zahid Akman, Türkiye Deniz Feneri Ankara Temsilcisi Mevlüt Koca, Yusuf Tüzün ve Ceyda Arman. şirket 15 Ocak 2008’de İstanbul’a taşınıyor ve Zahid Akman ortaklıktan ayrılıyor. Yeni Pasifik şirketi’nin, İstanbul Eyüp Otakçılar Caddesi No: 60 olarak gösterdiği adres aynı zamanda Yeni Dünya şirketi’nin de adresi. Yani Kanal 7 kısaca eski Kanal 7’cilerin şirketine devrediliyor. 

*Karaman: Mal aktarıyoruz*

Bu operasyonun neden yapıldığı dün daha da netleşti. Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman, Zaman gazetesindeki röportajında, ’şirketin içini boşaltma’operasyonunu açıkça ortaya koydu. Karaman, Kanal 7’nin sahibi Yeni Dünya İletişim A.ş.’nin sermaye azaltma kararının altında yatan gerekçeyi Zaman Gazetesi’nden Nuriye Akman’a şöyle anlattı:

*“Bizim çok önceden başlatmış olduğumuz bir çalışma bu. Tamamen ticari amaçlarla yapılan, ticari yasalar çerçevesinde olan bir proje. Kanal 7’nin mevcut şirketi bölünerek başka bir şirketle birleşiyor. Yani mevcut mal varlığının önemli bir kısmını biz başka bir şirkete aktarıyoruz. (Hayat Görsel A.ş.) Ve yayın çalışmalarımızı o şirket üzerinde devam ettireceğiz. O şirkette başka ortaklarımız da var.”* 

*Satılan hisseler Bayram’ın*

Karaman, 1990’lı yılların başlarında Almanya’da Yeni Dünya İletişim A.ş.’ye ait hamiline yazılı ve üzerinde kendisinin imzası bulunan hisse senetlerinin satışıyla ilgili olarak da *’Onları biz değil, Haşim Bayram üçüncü kişilere satmış’* dedi. İşte ilginç hisse senedi satışı olayıyla ilgili Karaman’ın sözleri:

*“şirketin hisseleri hamiline yazılı olarak bir şirket tüzüğü hazırlandı. Radyo Televizyon Kanunu çıktıktan sonra bu hamiline yazılma meselesi yasaklandı. Televizyon ve radyo kuruluşlarının hisselerinin tamamının nama yazılı olması şartı getirildi. Ve biz de o zaman şirket tüzüğümüzde değişiklik yaparak tamamen yazılı hale getirdik. Haşim Bayram, elindeki hamiline yazılı hisse senetlerini bazı şahıslara vererek parasını almış. Bayram’ın yaptığı o konuşma da bu anlamda. Zaten Haşim Bey’in asıl çalışması Kombassan’la ilgili. O zaman tam Kombassan’ın kuruluş çalışmaları buna paralel olarak gelişti. Kombassan’ın hisse senetlerinin satışı sırasında ve Kanal 7 ile ilgili de o toplantılarda biz bulunmadık. Kendisinin birtakım konuşmalar yaptığını biz de daha sonra basından öğrendik. Bunlar tamamen kendisini bağlayan açıklamalardır.”* 

Karaman, Haşim Bayram’ın kendi hisselerini sattığını öne sürse de bunlar Kanal 7’nin sahibi Yeni Dünya A.ş.’ye ait. Davacı Tolga Hatipoğlu, Almanya’da yaşayan amcasının nama yazılı 1 milyon TL’lik hisselerden 250 adedini 50 bin dolara aldığını öne sürüyordu. *Ve Yeni Dünya İletişim A.ş. adına satılan bu hisse senetlerinde Zekeriya Karaman’la birlikte Recai Kutan’ın imzası bulunuyordu.* 

*Açıklama ile gelen itiraf*

Zekeriya Karaman, dün VATAN’da yayınlanan *’Kanal 7 Vurgunu’* başlıklı habere açıklama yaparken de ilginç bir itirafta bulundu. Ve, Radyo Televizyonların Kuruluşu ile ilgili 3984 Sayılı Yasa nedeniyle böyle bir hisse satışının mümkün olmadığını belirtti. Ancak Zaman’a söylediklerini unuttu. üünkü bu yasa 13 Nisan 1994’te kabul edildi. Oysa söz konusu para toplama faaliyetleri 1992 sonu ile 1993 yılları arasında yapıldı. O günkü Yeni Dünya A.ş.’yi tasfiye eden ve tüm mal varlığını Hayat Görsel A.ş.’ye devreden Karaman, şimdi *“Haberde adı geçen şahsın elinde bulunduğunu iddia ettiği hamiline yazılı hisse senedinin hiçbir hukuki geçerliliği bulunmamaktadır. Bunların nerede, kimden, ne zaman, kaç lira bedel ödenerek elde edildiği meçhuldür”* diyor. Böylece Yeni Dünya A.ş.’nin o günkü ortağı Haşim Bayram’ın (aynı zamanda Kombassan’ın patronu) şirket adına bunları sattığı gerçeği gölgeleniyor. 

*Zahid Akman’la ortaklığımız oldu*

Karaman* “Zahid Akman, Kanal 7 ve diğer şirketlerinizle ortak mı?”* sorusunu ise şöyle yanıtladı* “Zahid Akman’ın bizim yayın grubu şirketlerimizde hiçbir ortaklığı olmamıştır. Kanal 7’nin Ankara ve Washington temsilciliğini yapmıştır. Türkiye’deki ve Almanya’daki diğer bazı şirketlerimizde kısa bir dönem ortaklığımız olmuştur. Deniz Feneri davasında ismi Almanya’daki şirketlerimizdeki 2-3 yıllık ortaklıkları sebebiyle geçiyor. Hakkında dava yok. ”*

*Kanal 7’den açıklama*

VATAN’ın, Tolga Hatipoğlu’nun Yeni Dünya A.ş’ye karşı İstanbul 8.Ticaret Mahkemesi’nde açtığı dava hakkındaki haberiyle ilgili olarak şu açıklamayı yaptı.* “Kanal 7 halka açık çok ortaklı bir anonim şirket olmadığı gibi hisse senetlerini halka arz etmesi de söz konusu değildir. Bu konuda ne Radyo Televizyon üst Kurulu’na ne de Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu’na başvuru yapılmamıştır. Dolayısıyla, haberde adı geçen şahsın elinde bulunduğunu iddia ettiği hamiline yazılı hisse senedi, kar payı ve kar payı alma kuponlarının hiçbir hukuki geçerliliği bulunmamaktadır.”*

...

----------

